# The Voice Italia 2015: dal 25 Febbraio ore 21 Rai Due.



## admin (16 Febbraio 2015)

Ricomincia The Voice of Italy, il talent show dedicato alla musica della Rai. Dal prossimo 25 Febbraio 2015 partirà la terza edizione del programma. 

Ecco le date ed il programma di The Voice 2015:

25 Febbraio - 25 Marzo: provini

1 Aprile - 8 Aprile: Battle

15 Marzo - 22 Aprile: Knock Out

29 Aprile - 27 Maggio: Live Show


Dove vedere The Voice 2015 in tv? Chi lo trasmetterà ed a che ora?

Diretta tv in prima serata, alle ore 21, su Rai Due.


I conduttori dell'edizione 2015 sono Federico Russo e Valentina Correani. 

I Coach: Piero Pelù, Noemi, Roby e Francesco Facchinetti (padre e figlio) e J-Ax. Non ci sarà Raffaella Carrà.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Dopo la vittoria della suora, ora chi faranno vincere, un prete!?  Resta il fatto che l'unico che mi fa pena lì in mezzo, è Piero Pelù, che visto che è uno degli artisti che ha fatto la storia del rock, dovrebbe avere più dignità e non presentarsi a queste pagliacciate, gli altri ci possono stare, a partire da J Ax, "musicista" mediocre e sopravvalutato e persona falsa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2015)

Facchinetti?(intendo il figlio) mio dio che pietà  

Meglio The Voice Finlandia(dove tra l'altro partecipa un ragazzo italiano bravissimo) Di questo passo la musica italiana non si risolleverà mai. Questi programmi all'estero sono presi serimente,qui sono della barzellette,piene di raccomandati e fatti solo per creare dei personaggi.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri la prima puntata.

Nel frattempo -) http://www.milanworld.net/chiara-senza-paola-ai-provini-di-voice-2015-a-vt26065.html#post649152


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dopo la vittoria della suora, ora chi faranno vincere, un prete!?  Resta il fatto che l'unico che mi fa pena lì in mezzo, è Piero Pelù, che visto che è uno degli artisti che ha fatto la storia del rock, dovrebbe avere più dignità e non presentarsi a queste pagliacciate, gli altri ci possono stare, a partire da J Ax, "musicista" mediocre e sopravvalutato e persona falsa.



Purtroppo pelù è li per lo stesso motivo per cui ha accettato di fare la reunion con Ghigo dopo 10 anni ad insultarsi a vicenda... MONEY


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Febbraio 2015)




----------

